

Twitter hit by Blackhole malware attack - thrd89
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/07/27/outbreak-blackhole-malware-attack-spreading-on-twitter-using-its-you-on-photo-disguise/

======
leviathan
Title is misleading. It makes it sound as if Twitter's servers were hit by the
attack. Malware spam is nothing new.

~~~
gavingmiller
Agreed title needs to be changed. 'Blackhole malware attack spreading on
Twitter' vs 'Twitter hit by Blackhole malware attack' two very different
stories there.

